# KYT: moozxy



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

<div align="center"><img src="http://sinkhead.gbatemp.net/KYTlogo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<b>The 'temper being questioned during this session is <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=moozxy' target=_blank title='View profile for member moozxy'}>moozxy</a>!</b> (View <a href="http://blogs.gbatemp.net/moozxy" target="_blank">blog</a> or <a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=moozxy" target="_blank">Wiki page</a>) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:<ul><li>One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)</li><li>Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread</li><li>These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING! </li><li>Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post</li><li>Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up</li></ul>This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Osaka' target=_blank title='View profile for member Osaka'}>Osaka</a> (On hold)
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Salamantis' target=_blank title='View profile for member Salamantis'}>Salamantis</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=superrob' target=_blank title='View profile for member superrob'}>superrob</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Bob Evil' target=_blank title='View profile for member Bob Evil'}>Bob Evil</a> (On hold)
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=xblackoutx' target=_blank title='View profile for member xblackoutx'}>xblackoutx</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=-x1_0_nt-' target=_blank title='View profile for member -x1_0_nt-'}>-x1_0_nt-</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=webyugioh' target=_blank title='View profile for member webyugioh'}>webyugioh</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.::5pYd3r::.' target=_blank title='View profile for member .::5pYd3r::.'}>.::5pYd3r::.</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=silent sniper' target=_blank title='View profile for member silent sniper'}>silent sniper</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ojsinnerz' target=_blank title='View profile for member ojsinnerz'}>ojsinnerz</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TeenDev' target=_blank title='View profile for member TeenDev'}>TeenDev</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DrKupo' target=_blank title='View profile for member DrKupo'}>DrKupo</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Toni Plutonij' target=_blank title='View profile for member Toni Plutonij'}>Toni Plutonij</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Alerek' target=_blank title='View profile for member Alerek'}>Alerek</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=drock360' target=_blank title='View profile for member drock360'}>drock360</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=podunk1269' target=_blank title='View profile for member podunk1269'}>podunk1269</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=leonheart_a' target=_blank title='View profile for member leonheart_a'}>leonheart_a</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JKR Firefox' target=_blank title='View profile for member JKR Firefox'}>JKR Firefox</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=distorted.frequency' target=_blank title='View profile for member distorted.frequency'}>distorted.frequency</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=SchuchWun' target=_blank title='View profile for member SchuchWun'}>SchuchWun</a>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ferrariman' target=_blank title='View profile for member ferrariman'}>ferrariman</a>





Spoiler: Past sessions




<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90002" target="_blank">RedIce</a> (June 9th to June 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89621" target="_blank">Mars</a> (June 6th to June 8th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89244" target="_blank">tinymonkeyt</a> (June 4th to June 6th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=88809" target="_blank">CrystalSweet</a> (June 1st to June 3rd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=88259" target="_blank">TrolleyDave</a> (May 28th to 30th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87953" target="_blank">coolbho3000</a> (May 26th to 28th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87518" target="_blank">chuckstudios</a> (May 22nd to 26th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=87081" target="_blank">Nathlius</a> (May 19th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86797" target="_blank">fischju</a> (May 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86326" target="_blank">Sinkhead</a> (May 11th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86087" target="_blank">ScuberSteve</a> (May 9th to May 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85594" target="_blank">NeSchn</a> (May 7th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=85280" target="_blank">Costello</a> (May 5th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83943" target="_blank">Skye07</a> (April 25th to 27th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83614" target="_blank">pikadude1006</a> (April 23rd to 25th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83383" target="_blank">slvrdrgn123</a> (April 21st to 23rd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83111" target="_blank">Little</a> (April 19th to 21st)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82891" target="_blank">Masta_mind257</a> (April 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82238" target="_blank">Twiffles</a> (April 12th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81892" target="_blank">Orc</a> (April 9th to 12th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81568" target="_blank">xalphax</a> (April 9th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81208" target="_blank">ChotaZ</a> (April 4th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80191" target="_blank">cupajoe38</a> (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79856" target="_blank">The Teej</a> (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79515" target="_blank">WeaponXxX</a> (March 22nd to 24th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=79043" target="_blank">ZeWarriorReturns</a> (March 18th to 20th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78754" target="_blank">Shiro786</a> (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78468" target="_blank">JacobReaper</a> (March 14th to 16th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78189" target="_blank">xcalibur</a> (March 12th to 14th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77925" target="_blank">sonicslasher</a> (March 10th to 12th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77686" target="_blank">CockroachMan</a> (March 8th to 10th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77451" target="_blank">Nero</a> (March 4th to 8th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77005" target="_blank">Syslak</a> (March 2nd to 4th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=766732" target="_blank">wiithepeople</a> (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76168" target="_blank">Mortenga</a> (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75830" target="_blank">DarkAura</a> (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75515" target="_blank">Warcueid</a> (Feb. 16th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75253" target="_blank">pkprostudio</a> (Feb. 13th to 16th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75057" target="_blank">Icarus</a> (Feb. 11th to 13th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74755" target="_blank">Samutz</a> (Feb. 8th to 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74525" target="_blank">JPH</a> (Feb. 6th to 8th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73538" target="_blank">Taras</a> (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73157" target="_blank">mercluke</a> (Jan. 26th to 29th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72927" target="_blank">Harsky</a> (Jan. 24th to 26th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72542" target="_blank">Hadrian</a> (Jan. 21st to 24th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72257" target="_blank">Fiddy101</a> (Jan. 19th to 21st)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=72037" target="_blank">Extreme Coder</a> (Jan. 17th to 19th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71822" target="_blank">Ace Gunman</a> (Jan. 15th to 17th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71656" target="_blank">silverspoon</a> (Jan. 13th to 15th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71452" target="_blank">Thug4L1f3</a> (Jan. 11th to 13th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=71216" target="_blank">Jax</a> (Jan. 9th to 11th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70992" target="_blank">\/\/oltz</a> (Jan. 7th to 9th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70768" target="_blank">ShadowXP</a> (Jan. 5th to 7th)
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=70595" target="_blank">SpikeyNDS</a> (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
<a href="http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=Know_Your_Temps" target="_blank">Sessions from last season</a>


If you want a KYT session, simply PM <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=JPH' target=_blank title='View profile for member JPH'}>JPH</a> and he'll add you to the queue <img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/smallrat.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:grey--><span style="color:grey"><!--/coloro-->Thanks to me for the banner!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## science (Jun 12, 2008)

1. How do you pronounce your username? 
2. Whats with the username?
3. Whats your fav tv show?
4. Where do you get off copying my avatar?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Black, White or Grey?
Revolutionary or Counter-Revolutionary?
Have you ever considered converting to the cult of Chav?
If I gave you a fiver would you punch someone for no reason?
Have you tried to eat your hat yet?
If the cow jumped over the moon did it turn into hamburgers on re-entry?
Shakespeare, comedian, poet or just some bloke with a snobby way of speaking?
Where DO you get off copying Sciences avatar?


----------



## Alerek (Jun 12, 2008)

If you had only one game you could play forever, what would it be?

What was your last "Never again..." moment?

Lunar Landing; Real, or fake?

Have you used your Eraser Eraser lately?


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

1. HAI!1
2. moozxy ._.?
3. Who
4.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> 1. How do you pronounce your username?
> 2. Whats with the username?
> 3. Whats your fav tv show?
> 4. Where do you get off copying my avatar?
> ...


White?
Goblox-utionary
That's on my to-do-list, right after playing real life frogger
A FIVER?! With that kind of money, life would just be *MAGICAL*
I don't wear hats because my head is too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only hat I've worn is the Toad hat which I made to specially fit my large head.
Depends on the angle of entry really, 1 degrees is the difference between a burger and a red gyarados.
SHAKESPEAR IS A JOKE, REALLY SMELLY POO. < That was iambic pentameter right there.
In the pants.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Can I eat your head.


----------



## cupajoe (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you aware that you are practically copying Science's avatar? 

Is the avatar from Crystal Castles?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

What's your general opinion about punks (as in subcultural meaning)?
What's the most shameful thing you ever did?
If I turn to robot, do you think I would be a threat to the human kind?
Do you think I'm really radioactive?
Do you have some freezing powers?
If you do, would you share a secret with me, so I could have a powerful weapon on my way to world domination?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you 1337 enough to catch a fly?
What do you call a fly with no wings?
If you had a penny for every time you said hello, how much money will you have?
Are you serious?


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 12, 2008)

WHY?
WHY NOT?
Oranges.
Halo or CoD4?
Metroid or LoZ?
Booze or weed?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Alerek said:
			
		

> If you had only one game you could play forever, what would it be?
> 
> What was your last "Never again..." moment?
> 
> ...


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

1. Why do all asians look alike? More specifically, why do they all look like geeky, spectacle-wearing, slightly pudgy, time-bending super(?)heroes?

2. Why are you so gay for Science?

3. Shouldn't you guys just meet up in real life and get a room so you can keep this off the boards?

4. Do you find it strange JPH took over KYT?

5. All time favorite game?

6. Do you get off at anything else but Science?

7. Do you like cheeze?

8. Could I  make cheeze from you?

9. 

10. Why is 9 blank?

11. Pirates or Ninjas?

12. Would you like to have some cake?

13. Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 13, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?
Do you enjoy eating fruity ice cream?
Are you srsly from the land of the UK?
Ever met a temper IRL?
Plan to meet me in the summerz?


----------



## JPH (Jun 13, 2008)

If Judge Brown were in the room now, what would you do?
What about Judge Judy?
How many anime figurines do you own?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 13, 2008)

There. Can't you hear it? If your soul has not truly given up...then you can hear the sound...that races through the End of the World!


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

don't mind me just posting in this thread to up my post count i have no more wuestions for you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm a punk....you think I'm intimidating?!
Well, I believe she deserved it!!
You really think you can match my special abilities when I turn to robot?
Well, Why aren't there?
Really? I could really have some use of those powers you have!!
I've sent some chicken mcnuggets your way!! Now tell me the secret!

And what kind of sprinkles and topping you have on your head!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> 1. Why do all asians look alike? More specifically, why do they all look like geeky, spectacle-wearing, slightly pudgy, time-bending super(?)heroes?
> 
> 2. Why are you so gay for Science?
> 
> ...


Ah, I should've said I find they're appearance intimidating, sooo since I can't see you.. NO!
I think so too, I mean, if someone comes up to you and says "Close your eyes and open your mouth" who does it?!
Sure, I kill noobs liek you for fun!
MOTHERS who are careful should not give children meat, no matter how much they crave it. It is true that there are thousands of youngsters who at the early ...
LETS GATTAI
How many?

A candle.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see me in the http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=47664&st=1020
there are few pictures..




I'm the left one, do you think I'm intimidating NOW?
You really REALLY think you can hurt a robot?! I feel nothing, and my noobnes died years ago!!
I've sent you package of one tone full of chicken mcnuggets..NOW TELL ME THE SECRET!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Kinda, I wouldn't be able to just approach you to ask for directions or something... But you seem pretty cool
Oh, I forgot to tell you, I'm a giant mech. People call me GaoGaiGar, maybe you've heard of me, but I'm pretty badass
I've decided I want to know the secret behind making bubble wrap. Find this out for me and I'll tell you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2008)

Why I'm a really friendly guy..If you'll ever need direction pointing or something (but the light, I don't smoke, so don't bother asking) fell free to ask me, I don't bite..
If you're really a giant mech, we could even be a friends on a way to world domination!!
Haha, I know a secret of making bubble wrap (I'm the one who designed  it), but I won't tell you if you don't send me some nuclear heads, and one radioactive lighter (I had money to buy those stuff, but I've spent it on your chicken mcnuggets)..

If the sun is really strong, and it's hot outside, how long does it take until your head melts completely?!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you a boob man or a butt man? I don't mean what you prefer I mean your overall physical composition. Which are you made of more?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Why I'm a really friendly guy..If you'll ever need direction pointing or something (but the light, I don't smoke, so don't bother asking) fell free to ask me, I don't bite..
> If you're really a giant mech, we could even be a friends on a way to world domination!!
> Haha, I know a secret of making bubble wrap (I'm the one who designed  it), but I won't tell you if you don't send me some nuclear heads, and one radioactive lighter (I had money to buy those stuff, but I've spent it on your chicken mcnuggets)..
> 
> ...


I think my butts bigger than my boobs, which is good I guess.. hmmmmmmmm..


----------



## miruki (Jun 13, 2008)

I was wondering... for what do you need to "clench your butt cheeks together really tight"? :>

And, did it get less painful?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> I was wondering... for what do you need to "clench your butt cheeks together really tight"? :>
> 
> And, did it get less painful?


Ah, it's just a thing me and science do for fun.

Yep, it's not as bad after popping the first.

(if you click the arrow it takes you to the thread so you can see it in context lol)


----------



## miruki (Jun 13, 2008)

Urk. The in context thing gives me nightmares. ;_;

Mhhhhm.. lemme think of a real question now... *thinks* ahh I'm so bad at thinking of original questions, I actually wanted to ask you something before but then I couldn't think of something and suddenly I saw your sig.. hohoho. XD

Question, question...

Can I lick your head? 

Uhh I mean.. what's the funniest-worst B-Movie you've ever seen?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Urk. The in context thing gives me nightmares. ;_;
> 
> Mhhhhm.. lemme think of a real question now... *thinks* ahh I'm so bad at thinking of original questions, I actually wanted to ask you something before but then I couldn't think of something and suddenly I saw your sig.. hohoho. XD
> 
> ...


We could have a threeway with science

I don't know if I've seen any


----------



## miruki (Jun 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> We could have a threeway with science
> 
> I don't know if I've seen any


Ohhh.. awesome! I'd love to, he looks so coffe+caramel'ish, and is that a cherry I see there?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miruki (Jun 13, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I popped his ch-*shot* too far..
> 
> Noooo, haven't seen any of them... Good?
> 
> I'm short... 5 6 ish...


*imagines some weird things now* *nosebleeds*

At least Wild Zero is extremely. It's actually a promotional movie for one of their cd's. They are this amazingly disturbing punk-rock'n'roll band and then there are aliens turning the ppl into zombies and Guitar Wolf (the band) have to fight their way through the zombie masses to get to their next gig while Ace, their number one fan is trying to get there too. It's really silly and weird, I went to watch it in the cinema a dozen of times. XD There is even a Zombie kiss scene!!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

1. Why don't you return my calls?
2. Wtf why are you talking about our 'thing' that we do? I told you that was private
3. I'm pregnant


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> 1. Why don't you return my calls?
> 2. Wtf why are you talking about our 'thing' that we do? I told you that was private
> 3. I'm pregnant


1. Cause you won't add me on msn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. But loook, she's nicee!
3. WTF but we were always so careful!


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I did add you!
2. Then its ok!
3. I lied, I stopped taking the pill. I want babies


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY MSN ARE GO!

I like the sound of babies... We'll take one each and train them then battle them.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

I will add a saw to the top of mine's head. It'll be like Battle Bots with babies. Featuring Bill Nye the _SCIENCE_ guy


----------



## miruki (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh, I already have a baby! It's five billion levels above yours, so I WIN!

Ohh... question, question!

What's your MSN addy?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Hah well unless you just found it and didn't add me, you found the wrong one!


----------



## miruki (Jun 14, 2008)

Then the one in your profile isn't the real deal! Gimme, gimmeee.... ? ;_;


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh wait, are you ℓιιναуу !χ «3?


----------



## miruki (Jun 14, 2008)

lol no usually I am just Milki. 

you could add me too, you know, my msn's in my profile. And I know you've been there... ^___~


----------

